# Low Tech Journals



## NightSky (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is a list I compiled of low tech journals. I tried to pick ones I thought were low tech, were journals not just questions, and have had a response since 2009. If I missed one, please let me know. 

Super-low tech 20h
First 55Gal Planted Tank
Low Tech 10 Gallon
oldpunk's low-ish tech 29 gal
SuperEdwin 10 gallon Planted journal
Trallen44's True low tech 55 gal. journal
3 Gallon Low Tech ADA Aquasoil II Experimental Tank
5G Low Tech Non-CO2
Fluval Osaka 155l Journal
Finally! Take 2 (32gal)
Scarlet Dreams~20 long
My Low Tech Tanks (Mattco26)
low tech tank... improved... gone c02
My 75 Gallon (7Matt7)
30 G Low Tech Goldfish Cube
My 2 low-tech 10gallon tanks (*BigPaul)
*Help me make a 54 corner bowfront masterpiece (*Coltonorr)
*JG's 10G Hex
5g low light shrimp tank
My first planted tank (29gallon)(Tameyourself)
55 g. low tech
My 75 Gallon low tech low cost tank (*chris127*)
My 20 gal low light tank! &10gal shrimp tank! (CKJ)
10gal low tech Shrimpy Jungle Journal
CL's Low Tech 55 Gallon
My medium-light, low-tech 5 gallon (Church)
Sllo's Inwall, Two Sided, Low Tech, 180G Tank
Low-tech 20G
New World 90gal Low Tech
Pro's First Planted 55g LowTech Setup
my 10g low tech tank (itstony)
29G Low Tech (Hungry Wendigo)
90G Low Tech Start Up
29gal Asian Low Tech for Betta simplex
10 Gallon Low Tech
Hilde's aquascaping trials
Journal: My first 10 Gallon Tank (Northern_Wind)


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

a couple have no pictures...
oh well we can still learn from it by reading ^^

great find


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I have a low tech tank too!

Hilde's low tech tank.


----------



## Northern_Wind (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a low-tech planted tank as well! It is in my sig. The only tank I have. :icon_smil

Thanks for putting this up. I love looking at other people's low tech tanks.


----------



## NightSky (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know. I added ya'll to the list.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh , cool ,, thanks for putting this all together , off to read


----------



## BigPaul (Jul 16, 2007)

Great list, thanks for putting it together!


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the great list!


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Great list !
It will come in handy, for those wanting to do low tech.

Thanks, you're my hero ;p


----------



## NightSky (Feb 16, 2009)

lol, you're welcome Kayen. Thanks for all the thanks PTers. ^_^


----------



## frogmanjared (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice list, but you can remove my "10 gal on no budget" thread... I'm tearing it down since no fauna seems to survive in it.


----------



## NightSky (Feb 16, 2009)

Done. Thanks for letting me know. 

If anyone creates a new low tech journal, please let me know and I'll update the list.


----------

